# Casting Challenge course



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I came across this on the FFF website and thought it might be a fun thing to set up here one weekend if anybody is interested! http://fedflyfishers.org/Portals/0/Documents/Casting/Casting Games/Smart Casts Challenge.pdf

I personally wouldnt make it a competition because I suck at casting! But it'd definitely be fun to get some folks together and do it for bragging rights and to get some good practice in. Also it'd be beneficial to newer/less experience fly fisherman to have some guys that know what they're doing to critique them. Let me know what yall think!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Lance wins. Have you seen the requirements for a master casting instructor? Crazy the amount of crap they make those guys do.

Lets have a fish catching contest instead?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I was just reading that. It's CRAZY! Who's Lance? I have a fish catching contest with myself every time i'm on the water lol! I was just thinking maybe whenever theres a neap tide weekend we could get that organized. Or maybe coincide it with one of the fly fishing club meetings!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It would be interesting for sure. I think it would be fun though


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Challenge accepted! I wanna do this haha


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Im bout it. Someone bring their child, I need someone to be better than.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like fun......im in


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Mfeldman said:


> Im bout it. Someone bring their child, I need someone to be better than.


That won't be a problem for you- Ill be there haha


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd be interested in doing it for fun. Make it a social thing. 

Pretty neat course. Out in San Diego in Balboa park (Morley Field) they had a casting pool with circles out in the water in random spots. It was a like a huge birdbath. About 125x125ft. About 6 inches deep of water.

Are any of you members of the local fly fishing group that meets at the park on 17th st? They seem more geared toward stream fishing.

Do you guys want to start up a saltwater group?

Tom


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Patriot said:


> I'd be interested in doing it for fun. Make it a social thing.
> 
> Pretty neat course. Out in San Diego in Balboa park (Morley Field) they had a casting pool with circles out in the water in random spots. It was a like a huge birdbath. About 125x125ft. About 6 inches deep of water.
> 
> ...


It is being worked on. But I am not spilling any beans yet, be patient.....


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope so.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

timeflies said:


> It is being worked on. But I am not spilling any beans yet, be patient.....


I like this.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

timeflies said:


> It is being worked on. But I am not spilling any beans yet, be patient.....


Let me know if you need any help setting up the club.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Holy crap. This looks intense. As if I am not already frustrated with casting now we are looking at creating a golf/casting hybrid game??? What fresh hell is this???


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Patriot said:


> I'd be interested in doing it for fun. Make it a social thing.
> 
> Pretty neat course. Out in San Diego in Balboa park (Morley Field) they had a casting pool with circles out in the water in random spots. It was a like a huge birdbath. About 125x125ft. About 6 inches deep of water.
> 
> ...


I belong to the fly fishing club that meets on 17th st. Now granted, they make annual trips to streams throughout the US, you would be hard-pressed to find a person in there who doesn't fish the saltwater in their own back yard. I typically handle the fly-of-the month program and 11 out of the last 12 flies have been saltwater flies.

It's an active group that meets 3 times a month with something for everyone, including a casting session. There's even an RC car with a cardboard fish taped to it that simulateds a moving target and teaches you to make the appropriate lead.

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but as flyfishers were should stick together. We all have something to learn from one another.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Tmber8- When does the fly club meet? I've been wanting to come out and learn some stuff


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

tmber8 said:


> I belong to the fly fishing club that meets on 17th st. Now granted, they make annual trips to streams throughout the US, you would be hard-pressed to find a person in there who doesn't fish the saltwater in their own back yard. I typically handle the fly-of-the month program and 11 out of the last 12 flies have been saltwater flies.
> 
> It's an active group that meets 3 times a month with something for everyone, including a casting session. There's even an RC car with a cardboard fish taped to it that simulateds a moving target and teaches you to make the appropriate lead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Is the club taking new members? What are the specifics? Dues????


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

When I was a kid my dad was on a castiing team at Goodyear. They fished against other teams from other teams and had great time.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

1st Tuesday of the month: Business meeting @ 7pm
2nd Thursday of the month: Fly tying @ 6:30 pm
3rd Saturday of the month: Fly casting and tying with free lunch @ 9am

Annual dues are $35 and they start collecting at the business meeting in January. There is no charge for guests to come to any, or all of the events, just to check them out. Come on by to meet some fellow fly fishers and grab a beer or two out of the cooler for the modest price of $1. 

Before I joined the club a few years ago, their were some grumblings among the members that felt like it focused too much on freshwater. Since then, a new president has taken over and has headed the club in a new direction, including a re-focus on saltwater fishing and organizing club "fishing" events around the Pensacola area. 

Another new addition is "Project Healing Waters", which is an activity that works directly with local veterans on fly fishing and tying skills through the local VA at Pensacola NAS. Florida Sportsman recently highlighted the clubs involvement in a magazine issue a few months back. This activity has _changed_ lives of the people involved. Their are amputees and veterans with disabilities who came into the program with a very dark outlook on life, and after just a few weeks they are spinning deer hair flies that Dave Whitlock would be jealous of.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

OK...I am in. The last paragraph got me. I am a disabled veteran and anything I can do to help these men is not enough. 

I am already accumulating tying materials to donate to the cause as well as my tying skills. Thanks. 




tmber8 said:


> 1st Tuesday of the month: Business meeting @ 7pm
> 2nd Thursday of the month: Fly tying @ 6:30 pm
> 3rd Saturday of the month: Fly casting and tying with free lunch @ 9am
> 
> ...


----------

